# Ocean Rock used in a Freshwater Tank



## Maxhorizon (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a few pieces of Base rock that I took from the ocean a few years back, and they have been put to use in my freshwater tank, it is possible to use it again in my saltwater tank, even though it has some green algae deep in the porous stone ? will it harm the tank, will it be beneficial for the crabs to eat ?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

You can use the rock but all the bacteria and algae will die on the rock and be slowly replaced by salt bacteria.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Dry it out and kill off the algae. As was stated there will be no benefits from adding it besides aesthetics. Are you sure this is a coral/limestone formation? Unless the rock was harvested near a reef or ancient reef formations you may just have terrestrial rocks that fell into the ocean. It will be important to not add terrestrial rocks as their mineral contents are completely different, not to mention the possible heavy metal contamination.


----------



## Maxhorizon (Aug 6, 2007)

*sure its not forign*

I am certain that it came from a reef as it is distinctively an old coral formation.


----------

